# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  The Master: Masamune

## Gary B

For those of you with digital cable TV or a friend who has it, There is a one hour program on at 8 p.m. Central time on History International. (HISTI ch:255 in this part of the country).  It is about the master swordsmith Masamune and is supposed to be excellent. I would recommend watching, and recording, it.

I am going to watch but have no recorder so maybe they will offer DVD's of the program for sale.

----------


## Gary B

It shows tonight, Monday, Feb 28th. I beleive it also shows again at midnight.

----------

